# Friday Pics



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Before


All grown up now.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Piggy


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

The absolute goodness in life. Grandpa and and grandson. 3 generations of Smith's.

Let's fish! What's better? BTF


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

born to fish said:


> The absolute goodness in life. Grandpa and and grandson. 3 generations of Smith's.
> 
> Let's fish! What's better? BTF



View attachment 633151
View attachment 633152
View attachment 633153


Let's fish! What's better? BTF


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Friday pics!


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Last nights dinner
Brothers new p238
July 4th BBQ
Watched my brother wash his bike


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Nuf said!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Got to hang a fan from "BigAssFans". This is the 8 foot, $4000.00 model. Its all aluminum and weighs about 150 lbs.







falling service repaired





Bumper Sticker


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Just another day at the office.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Kids are in Hot Springs this week with Grandpa and Grandma


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am out in Orange County, CA picking up a new leather and kevlar suit for the bike that Kelcy Gordon with JKG racing made for me. The man is a true artist and I can't wait to run the 'busa in this down the mile at 160. I saw the Pacific for the first time again in a long time yesterday. A 700 square foot house on the side of PCH goes for a mil or so over here in Long Beach. I should be back home for lunch this afternoon.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

HC said:


> Just another day at the office.


sure looks like da weed bundles


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Lil' Miss Soap









Great party coming up on August 16! Y'all come on out!









Gotta love small town Texas!


----------



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

*Wahoo Cutout*

Wahoo I made


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Enjoyed some cool weather for a few weeks*

From the Mountains ( Noted to have the worse weather in the world recorded ) to the sea ( The Block - Bermuda of the North ) with my Daughter and a Kidnapped Nephew.

Enjoyed High temps from 55 degrees in the clouds to a balmy 75 at the sea.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

After checking these steam rollers and Cog Train out , I had to post em for more to enjoy.
Plus Hotel n Boise Rock


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My baby growing up so fast. She will be a year old next month 
Last one is a pic of the backyard


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Wisconsin Vacation*

Went to visit friends in Wisconsin. 
Lake Geneva
Cedarburg
Monroe
Husband went Walleye Fishing
Summerfest


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

180 pounds, 4 1/2 hour fight with a Garcia 7000i, didn't get to see her until 4 hours and 15 minutes into it. 








One nasty barb, even after being bleached out.


These CarbonTex washers were brand new and now are glazed over as at 3 1/2 hours into fight, I cranked drag down all the way and she still pulled line out till the end. 


Inside reel with wear that was not there before as I had just polished everything inside it. 


This one went into my freezer.


Fishing the Pleasure Pier


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice sunset this week at work. 








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Inks Lake State Park*

Had a great time camping for the 4th of July!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

My cousins are down from Kentucky and had never eaten oysters before... so where else would I take them??


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Hero's Music Fest*

Matt had a great time and was so excited to meet Jason Boland.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Some gumbo cook off pictures from last weekend.












































Trophy s.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

The winners of Gumbo and best dessert.


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Colorado Pics*

Feeding The Chipmunks At St Elmo's Colorado


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

HC said:


> Just another day at the office.


Man that's alotta dope


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

River Trip!


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

*More Colorado*

First one is the view from from living room window.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

HC said:


> Just another day at the office.


wait, forget that, wth is that gas station for 1.ninty sumthin,lol


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*few random shots*

Finally got my trailer re-worked and took it out for a test launch and E-10 check since its been sitting up since October. Theo got his first boat ride and did really well. Next step is going to see how well he does with fish being brought on board!

Theo is the first two
Cool sunset on the river
Super Moon over tres Palacios bay a few weeks ago (may be a repeat!)


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Living in the big chitty I was a bit surprised when my GF said there is a herron on the "pond" last week. Went out the next morning and saw that he had destroyed some of the lillys and ate about 5 of my gold fish. Ahhhh, the circlce of life continues with these sketter eaters. Ribbit :dance:


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Boys on a morning hike at Dos Ninos Ranch

First bass caught by my 5-year-old out of our tank

My silly 2-year-old


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

a couple of trips that I did have time to take.........
The first one is from POC/SAB, 
Second one is same trip second day, 
the rest are from July 2, The little guy caught HIS first redfish (23") and then his older brother scored one.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Lola thinks she is a lap dog at six months of age...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Betcha thought you were gonna starve...... Had to cook in my Mom's not so Cooked in Kitchen, but Made do. Brought some - Caught some..

Pizzzzzzzzzza

Sheepshead Lemon Butter Caper Sauce n Spaghetti Squash

Lobstah Casserole

Chicken Chili

Wellfleet Haddock Chowda

Trout New Cuisine Creole topped with a crab sauce topping n then a kicker Hollandaise Sauce. An extra challenge cooking in my moms kitchen lol.

Roasted Stripe Bass with Veggies n BlueFeech Wraps n Alfredo


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Kids Shots*

Couple more.. Had a great time .... :dance:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

looks good as always dave. l loves me some rooter beer, too.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> looks good as always dave. l loves me some rooter beer, too.


Thanks Mon.. My nephew was imitating a drunken Sailor. He was quite an Epic Entertainer on t the trips..


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

A quick afternoon fishing trip on Lake Georgetown. 
Camping at Lake Georgetown over the 4th. 
Girlfriend visited her family in Michigan a few weeks ago. Sure is green!!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a picture of a gray bay boat. :biggrin:


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

Bjj lifestyle


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Murica


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

LDS said:


> Lola thinks she is a lap dog at six months of age...


:walkingsmHad a 100 lb. lab that lived to be 14. Every once in a while he would decide that he was a lap dog.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

My red fox lab. Abby.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I come out of the bank a few minutes ago to find this fur covered cow truck!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Wife and Friend getting ready for the Electric Run at Reliant a few days ago

My 2 red labs, also part time lap dogs


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

trodery said:


> I come out of the bank a few minutes ago to find this fur covered cow truck!
> 
> View attachment 633434
> 
> ...


can't you tell a cow from a bull? look at da nuts!:biggrin:

but not for too long.........or people will start thinkin' stuff.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

trodery said:


> I come out of the bank a few minutes ago to find this fur covered cow truck!
> 
> View attachment 633434
> 
> ...


I've seen that thing driving around before. The few times I've seen has been on I-45 southbound around League City.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

His horn is a cattle call also. My grandson thinks it's cool.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Reminds me of this one.. Anyone else remember this movie?


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Ducatibilt said:


> Reminds me of this one.. Anyone else remember this movie?[/QUOTE
> :walkingsmTheir are great movies, good movies, movies, B-movies(Bad) and WT Movies (Worst than Terrible], and that looks like a WT movie.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Bo always enjoying fishing


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

rsparker67 said:


> Bo always enjoying fishing


So what is Bo thinking when his green light comes on??:biggrin:


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

goldwingtiny said:


> So what is Bo thinking when his green light comes on??:biggrin:


:walkingsmWho did you get to teach Bo to swim like that?:cheers:


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll play


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

for your Dad's with daughters out there


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Hauling hay to the stack lot. Thank goodness for A/C in tractors now days. 103 here in Goldthwaite today.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mg64 said:


> Hauling hay to the stack lot. Thank goodness for A/C in tractors now days. 103 here in Goldthwaite today.


hey, i know where goldthwaite is. does everyone there still know everyone else's business. my grandmother is from star and my aunt and uncle are from goldthwaite.


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

carryyourbooks said:


> hey, i know where goldthwaite is. does everyone there still know everyone else's business. my grandmother is from star and my aunt and uncle are from goldthwaite.


Not as much as we did years ago. With the city folks moving to the country with 20 to 50 acre plots, we are changing very quick. Don't know half the folks I bump into and I've lived here for 58 years.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

my daughter having fun at lake rutan today in Georgia 


sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The "Fred" bridge...


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

roundman said:


> sure looks like da weed bundles


and gas at $1.90 / gal


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Lil' Miss Soap changed her hair color...
I will be honest, I hated it at first but...









You go girl! Live. Out. Loud!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Just a few odds and ends from a while ago*

1 and 2: The knife in the pics is obviously a Swiss army knife. I know, I know, you are wondering why it blue and not red. When my daughter graduated from medical school my dad and I sent her to Europe for a couple months. While she was in Switzerland she got my dad a beautiful pocket watch and she got me a genuine Swiss army knife. The red ones are for export and the blue ones are for sale in their country, and have a few more features on them than the red ones. I thought it was cool that she had my initials put on it. I don't know how rare this knife is over there but I bet it's pretty rare in the good ol' USA

3: Halloween a few years ago with Me and Miss Pam and grandson Steven

4: The old Galveston Fishing Pier on the west end of the seawall Before Ike

5: A serene sunrise on the beach at Sam,s Beach


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Technically it's Saturday, but I'm still throwing in a few pics.

1. One of our Marines (We have 2):biggrin:
2. Sugarbee at her dance recital
3. Stick (Gab) came home on leave. She deploys to Korea in a couple of weeks.

Mike


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

My boy. First child. Due in 6 weeks. Gunna be me new huntin buddy.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

. My grandfather and his brother. On there way to school on Hempstead Texas. My favorite pic of my grandfather, who passed away 3 years ago.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A little late to the party......my FIL's model T's at the Castroville 4th of July Parade:




























And these are a couple of his car club friends:


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Almost done! Ready to move to the trailer, sandblast and paint.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Back at mom's in Colorodo.

Mule doe in the front alfalfa.
Cool pics



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

**** chaser said:


> Back at mom's in Colorodo.
> 
> Mule doe in the front alfalfa.
> Cool pics
> ...


Nice pictures - what canyon is that in pictures 3 & 4?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

WildThings said:


> Nice pictures - what canyon is that in pictures 3 & 4?


Black canyon and the Gunnison River

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------

